# Soundkarte



## Danizio (4. August 2004)

Servus an alle Freunde der Musik 

Ich will mir dämnächst ein neuen PC kaufen und später eine gute Soundkarte hinter.
Welche wäre denn da eine gute und billige Lösung.
Wenn es da eine gute mit outbox gäbe wäre das wunderbar 
Also wenn jemand hier eine gute Variante kennt würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Also dann Männer 
ich freu mich auf eure Beiträge
Cya Danizio    ;-)  :-(


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. August 2004)

Also ich hab eine Teratec EWS 88 MT die hat ne ext. Breakoutbox 8 ins 8 outs ein MIDI Pärchen und S/Pdif Dingens Digitalschnitstelle auch.
Mittlerweile gibts da glaub ich eine Nachfolgerserie, aber kommt in etwa aufs Gleiche raus 
Die kann ich nur empfehlen.... kostet zwar etwas mehr, aberhatte noch nie Probs damit.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (4. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Danizio _
> *
> Welche wäre denn da eine gute und billige Lösung.
> *



Wichtig ist was du mit der Sound karte machen möchtest.
Sag was du machen willst, damit wir dir sagen lönnen welche die Beste Alternative oder Lösung für dich ist


----------



## Danizio (5. August 2004)

Erst einmal danke an Beatboxxx.
Ich werde mir die Soundkarte mal angucken... 

Ja und meine Soundkarte sollte eine gute Soundausgabe haben und eine Möglichkeit wo man gleich mehrere Mic´s und Instrumente anschließen kann.
Muss aba nich so ein Profiding sein weil ich das sowieso nich bezahlen kann. 
Als Schüler verfügt man dann doch nich über das dicke Geld.
Stell mir eine zwischen 150 - 200 vor.
Danke schon mal
Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Danizio _
> *Ja und meine Soundkarte sollte eine gute Soundausgabe haben und eine Möglichkeit wo man gleich mehrere Mic´s und Instrumente anschließen kann. *



Hmja gerade DAS solltest du dir überlegen,denn die Anzahl der Ins und Outs schlagen sich eben auf den Preis nieder.
Weiss ja nicht, ob dir ein Pärchen In und Out jeweils reicht, oder ob du wirklich  gleich ne hand voll Schnittstellen brauchst.


----------



## Danizio (6. August 2004)

Ja also ein Pärchen jeweils würde dicke reiche;wie gesagt es soll nicht so ein Profiding sein  leider.
da soll vielleicht ma eine Guitare oder ma ein oda zwei mic´s ran,mehr nich...
Also dann 
cu danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. August 2004)

Hmm sowas in der Art?

Terratec Phase 22 

M-Audio DELTA AUDIOPHILE 2496 

Terratec Phase 28 

Zwar ohne explizite Mikroeingaenge..  an den Terratec teilen gibts aber einen Input Gain.
Ich denke zur Not wird da auch ein Mikro tun.
Fuer vernuenftiges  sollte man dann eh mal nen Channelstrip ins Auge fassen.


oder darfs etwas mehr sein ?
Audiotrak MAYA 4-4 USB




Terratec Phase 88 

Lertzteres  ist der Nachfolger meiner Karte, allerdings laut deinen Aussagen etwas viel I / O

War nur ein Auszug vom Stöbern bei Thomann..
gibt sicher noch mehr Alternativen 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Danizio (19. August 2004)

Ja; danke erstmal...
Ich werd mir in den nächsten Wochen einen PC bestellen und dann das alles mal ins Auge fassen.
Danizio


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (21. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Danizio _
> *... alles mal ins Auge fassen. *


würde ich nicht machen 
kann ins auge gehen


----------

